# Zip Lock Bags



## ewepootoo (Oct 25, 2009)

I want to put my soaps into zip lock bags to preserve the fragrance.After about 6 weeks most of the fragrance seems to fade away, I used Bigtree Lavender Fragrance Oil at 3%. How long after I unmould my Coconut/Olive Oil soaps and stack out of direct sunlight on wooden shelves in a well ventilated room can I put them in the bags? Steve


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 25, 2009)

..


----------



## agriffin (Oct 25, 2009)

I read somewhere and can't remember where that you should not put your soaps in zip lock baggies... or other fragranced B&B stuff.  This one lady said she had made some salt baths and packaged them in individual baggies to take to her students in a class and the next day or so, there was no more scent left.  Has anyone else heard this?  I'll try and find it.


----------



## carebear (Oct 26, 2009)

Ziplock bags are permeable to your fragrance materials - so they won't "preserve" the scent.

But your soap really should be able to hold its scent with or without packaging. I typically use FOs at about 6% (some EOs at 3%, but not lavender - that's at 6% for me). so that might be your problem. (I've not tried that supplier).

(fragrancing bath salts is challenging no matter what the packaging - they seem to "eat" fragrance oils)


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't use zip lock bags-- soap needs to breathe.  Hubby didn't believe me and threw his travel soap into a bag.... three months later when he got it out, it was a MESS-- oily, stinky, etc.  I store my CP or HP soaps in cardboard boxes, and 'knock on wood' no problems yet.... MP soap is fine in the bags.


----------



## ewepootoo (Oct 26, 2009)

Once again I have been steered away from doing something wrong by the expertise on this forum, thanks for your help and advice. Steve


----------



## whisks (Oct 26, 2009)

does this mean i shouldn't package my soap in cellophane? i just think the cellophane lets people see what the soap looks like without unwrapping it when i give it to them....cellophane seems to be a bit different from the plastic in ziplock bags - would this make a difference?


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, fully wrapped; your soaps still wouldn't be able to breath.


----------



## whisks (Oct 26, 2009)

that's a bummer....i've wrapped some already. i was hoping that because the packages weren't airtight it would be all right. i leave those ones wrapped and leave the others alone.
thanks


----------



## jennikate (Oct 26, 2009)

What about leaving side unwrapped? That should work right .


----------



## whisks (Oct 26, 2009)

my soaps are round, so i've pulled the cello up and bunched it on top, but i've started making rectangles now, so the sides can be left open for those, but i was thinking to wrap those with paper - i've got some beautiful papers to wrap those soaps in.


----------

